# timewasters on pets4homes dogs for sale



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but just wanted to say how deeply disgusted I am with a lot of the sellers on pets4homes selling pages. Over the last month or so I have applied for over 20 dogs only to be emailed back, arranged a visit then agreed on a collection date, only to be let down a couple of days before with people saying "very sorry but we no longer want to sell our dog" Surely it would be a lot better for all concerned if people really thought hard about their situations before advertising their pets, then getting other families hopes up (not to mention the time and money lost in sorting out viewings) only to drop them at the very last minute.

Has any other member had these kind of problems or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Why not go to a rescue center instead?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

speedy221122 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum but just wanted to say how deeply disgusted I am with a lot of the sellers on pets4homes selling pages. Over the last month or so I have applied for over 20 dogs only to be emailed back, arranged a visit then agreed on a collection date, only to be let down a couple of days before with people saying "very sorry but we no longer want to sell our dog" Surely it would be a lot better for all concerned if people really thought hard about their situations before advertising their pets, then getting other families hopes up (not to mention the time and money lost in sorting out viewings) only to drop them at the very last minute.
> 
> Has any other member had these kind of problems or am I just unlucky?


you have applied for and visited 20 dogs in one month and 20 times the families have changed their mind at the last minute?

that certainly seems like a very big coincidence?


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi. I've also had the same thing done to me today!! Went to view a young dog, spent lots of time, effort and money on the journey only to be let down by a tearful person who then says: sorry, really thought I could sell him but I can't now. What a complete waste of time and heartbreaking now for children involved. It's scandalous this can happen still.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy221122 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum but just wanted to say how deeply disgusted I am with a lot of the sellers on pets4homes selling pages. Over the last month or so I have applied for over 20 dogs only to be emailed back, arranged a visit then agreed on a collection date, only to be let down a couple of days before with people saying "very sorry but we no longer want to sell our dog" Surely it would be a lot better for all concerned if people really thought hard about their situations before advertising their pets, then getting other families hopes up (not to mention the time and money lost in sorting out viewings) only to drop them at the very last minute.
> 
> Has any other member had these kind of problems or am I just unlucky?


Why not go to your local rescue centre or if its a particular breed you want all breeds have their own rescue organisations that should be easy to look up. If you go to a good rescue centre, the dog is likely to be vet checked, flead and wormed, spayed or neutered if old enough, sometimes microchipped and some large organisations like dogs trust also give you 4 weeks free pet insurance too I believe. Dogs from reputable rescues would also have been temperament tested and they will tell you if they have any problems that may need training and working on. They also usually make sure the dog is a good much with your life style and the right dog for you too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Mabe circumstances have changed and thats why they have decided to keep their pet. 
Mabe you were not the person that they wanted their pet rehomed to. etc
Why do you want to rehome a pet from Pets4homes? How about trying a rescue?


----------



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

What is the point of "pets4homes" dog selling page then? At least with that I assumed I would get to know the people along with theirs so called beloved pets and be a little more confident of the quality of dog I was receiving. Dog rescue centres are all well and good but they may not always have a true background of the animal involved


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy221122 said:


> What is the point of "pets4homes" dog selling page then? At least with that I assumed I would get to know the people along with theirs so called beloved pets and be a little more confident of the quality of dog I was receiving. Dog rescue centres are all well and good but they may not always have a true background of the animal involved


I wouldn't bank on it Ive worked in rescue and some people will be economical with the truth as to why they want to rehome their pet believe me. Not all I hasten to add because some have genuine reasons and they also come in due to things like marriage break ups, loss of jobs and income, people losing their homes, illness and death, but not all cases are genuine.

Like I mentioned in the previous post, no rescue centres might not always know the history of all dogs in as some could be strays, but this wont be the reason for all the dogs in a rescue centre. Even ones that are strays if you go to a proper centre will have been assessed and temperament tested, so although you may not know the entire history in all cases you will know that much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Not all sellers are truthful though. We got a rehome 5 years ago. A beautiful 5 year old Rottweiler. He looked Healthy and happy and we were told he had always been healthy but he was infact very sick and had to be put to sleep after us only having him for 5 months. The vets said that the other owners MUST of known he was ill. We didnt realise at first, just thought he was a bit lazy. after all we didnt know him before.

If people don't want to sell their pets then they have every right not to. Id respect them more for changing their minds and wanting to keep their pet, not dissing them on here. It shows that they care about their pet after all and they are going to work things out


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

after travelling to the sellers house, spending time with the owners and taking their dog out for a walk, and also for the seller to grill me if they wished to over my prior experience of this particular breed, i have been given the excuse of: sorry I can't sell my dog now, I just can't do it. The reasons behind them selling: the dog frightens my children. So, the owners, in my opinion are being totally selfish, they are not doing what's right for the dog or their children, just themselves. How wrong is that?


----------



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

Im not actually wanting to debate the fact as to whether dog rescues are a good bet, I'm trying to point out the fact that there are so many timewasters on there that should be "vetted" a little more thoroughly before posting in my view. The last one we visited today ,the lady was clearly mentally unhinged, as she nearly broke down after giving us her total life story, none of which had any relevance to the dog what so ever


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Again it could just be she doesn't want you to have the dog/ doesn't feel you are the right home and wants a more polite way to say the dog wont be going with you. Similarly a friend or relative could have decided to take tho dog.

It is a heartbreaking decision to sell your dog, and at the end of the day its still their dog and they have every right to change their mind.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

speedy221122 said:


> Im not actually wanting to debate the fact as to whether dog rescues are a good bet, I'm trying to point out the fact that there are so many timewasters on there that should be "vetted" a little more thoroughly before posting in my view. The last one we visited today ,the lady was clearly mentally unhinged, as she nearly broke down after giving us her total life story, none of which had any relevance to the dog what so ever


you mean you _actually_ visited *20* dogs in a month?

and 20 people _all_ changed their minds??


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

speedy221122 said:


> Im not actually wanting to debate the fact as to whether dog rescues are a good bet, I'm trying to point out the fact that there are so many timewasters on there that should be "vetted" a little more thoroughly before posting in my view. The last one we visited today ,the lady was clearly mentally unhinged, as she nearly broke down after giving us her total life story, none of which had any relevance to the dog what so ever


If you have such a problem with it, why continue to use the site?

That particular site isn't the only way to get a dog. If you want a dog and don't like the way that particular site works, then either go to a rescue, or talk to a responsible breeder, many of whom have adult dogs of various ages returned to them at times when their owner can not keep them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy221122 said:


> Im not actually wanting to debate the fact as to whether dog rescues are a good bet, I'm trying to point out the fact that there are so many timewasters on there that should be "vetted" a little more thoroughly before posting in my view. The last one we visited today ,the lady was clearly mentally unhinged, as she nearly broke down after giving us her total life story, none of which had any relevance to the dog what so ever


In all honesty if you have had 20 bad experiences with free ads then if it were me I would have given it up as a bad job way before now and gone somewhere else that's more reputable and you would be sure of getting a dog
FYI people are only suggesting reputable rescues to try to help you avoid disappointment and likely be able to find the right dog. 
In fact had you joined before and asked about getting dog and sources you would have been giving help and advice.


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

We all know that it is a heartbreaking decision to sell a dog, however, you do not buy a dog on a whim, therefore it stands to reason that you would not sell your dog on a whim or if not totally necessary. Who will reimburse me for my time, effort and petrol monies because someone has changed their mind. More to the point how am I going to break the news to my children who will be very upset??:mad2::mad2:


----------



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes, visited just under twenty and a good percentage called back saying they had changed their mind, price had changed or couldn't find the paperwork.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

And just how do you propose the sellers are vetted? 

If you want vetted, go to a rescue centre. End of. 

I personally wouldn't go near Pets4Homes with a barge pole... It's a minefield and most people (buyers/prospective dog owners) don't have the common sense or knowledge to know what to stay away from.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Boxers4ever said:


> We all know that it is a heartbreaking decision to sell a dog, however, you do not buy a dog on a whim, therefore it stands to reason that you would not sell your dog on a whim or if not totally necessary. Who will reimburse me for my time, effort and petrol monies because someone has changed their mind. More to the point how am I going to break the news to my children who will be very upset??:mad2::mad2:


Um, no one will reimburse you... It was your decision to go look at that particular dog. It is your decision to get a dog. Expense shouldn't really come in to it.

Nothing in life, or especially dog ownership, is guarenteed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

speedy221122 said:


> Yes, visited just under twenty and a good percentage called back saying they had changed their mind, price had changed or couldn't find the paperwork.


I don't know you and wouldn't want to judge, but, if you've applied for nearly twenty dogs and been turned down by them all, there has to be something wrong.

There would seem to be something about you that prospective sellers don't like.

What kind of home are you offering? Do you work full time, do you have young children and do you have experience with dogs?

What breed are you trying to buy?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Boxers4ever said:


> We all know that it is a heartbreaking decision to sell a dog, however, you do not buy a dog on a whim, therefore it stands to reason that you would not sell your dog on a whim or if not totally necessary. Who will reimburse me for my time, effort and petrol monies because someone has changed their mind. More to the point how am I going to break the news to my children who will be very upset??:mad2::mad2:





speedy221122 said:


> Yes, visited just under twenty and a good percentage called back saying they had changed their mind, price had changed or couldn't find the paperwork.


Perhaps they just don't want to sell their dog to you and are using the changed their mind reason because they don't want to be confrontational.

The person I bought my Jack Russell from told me she had turned away over 20 prospective buyers before me because she was waiting for the right kind of home.

If someone doesn't want to sell their dog on a first come first served basis I applaud them  If you are going to view a dog it's really best to set the children's expectations that you may not get that dog before you visit.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I don't know you and wouldn't want to judge, but, if you've applied for nearly twenty dogs and been turned down by them all, there has to be something wrong.
> 
> There would seem to be something about you that prospective sellers don't like.
> 
> ...


kind of crossed my mind too

im wondering if the these people havent changed their minds about rehoming their dog at all?

i mean, 20 people ALL changing their minds to the same people?
whats the likelihood of that?
with all these odd reasons? "lost paperwork"??
maybe they are being sensitive? if that were me, id be wondering what that's all telling me?


----------



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I don't know you and wouldn't want to judge, but, if you've applied for nearly twenty dogs and been turned down by them all, there has to be something wrong.
> 
> There would seem to be something about you that prospective sellers don't like.
> 
> ...


I work for myself so am home most of the day. They would be guaranteed a very loving and friendly home as have my two previous boxers who have now sadly passed away. They would have all the land for exercise they need and all the walks and love they could ever want, can't see anything wrong with that to be honest:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

The point I'm trying to make is that there seems to be a lot of unscrupulous people advertising their pets for sale on this website, whom either do not have the dog to sell in the first place (so why advertise?) or whom simply cannot seem to make up their minds if they want to sell or keep their dogs, once a prospective buyer travels (near and far) distances to view the supposed dog(s), and who seem to forget that a lot of effort goes into wanting to buy an additional family member. I also did not come on here to be vilified by everyone. I just wanted to know if others had been on the receiving end of advertisers on pets4homes?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Boxers4ever said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that there seems to be a lot of unscrupulous people advertising their pets for sale on this website,


i already took that a given on any pet sales website

im surprised you are surprised?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy221122 said:


> I work for myself so am home most of the day. They would be guaranteed a very loving and friendly home as have my two previous boxers who have now sadly passed away. They would have all the land for exercise they need and all the walks and love they could ever want, can't see anything wrong with that to be honest:mad2::mad2:





Boxers4ever said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that there seems to be a lot of unscrupulous people advertising their pets for sale on this website, whom either do not have the dog to sell in the first place (so why advertise?) or whom simply cannot seem to make up their minds if they want to sell or keep their dogs, once a prospective buyer travels (near and far) distances to view the supposed dog(s), and who seem to forget that a lot of effort goes into wanting to buy an additional family member. I also did not come on here to be vilified by everyone. I just wanted to know if others had been on the receiving end of advertisers on pets4homes?


AS your both looking for boxers or seem to be there are lots of official boxer rescues that deal only in rehoming boxers try those perhaps. The various boxer official rescues and area contact details are on the link below.
If you have boxer experience and can offer a good home, I should imagine they would only be too pleased to hear from you.

Boxer Breed Rescue


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually have no problem with someone taking a dog off the pets4homes site, or any other site, if they can give the dog a good home and know the warning signs and go into it with eyes wide open then I really see no issue with a private rehome. You might not like it but 20 people have rejected you taking their dog, I would be asking myself why that is, maybe the people just didn't gel with you, maybe some were not 100% ready to let the dog go, maybe they felt you were not the right home, especially if you have children they might of preferred a child free home, honestly a good breeder or a rescue you will be perhaps more likely to find the right dog for you and your families lifestyle, a rescue will match you up to a dog - I also think it's great people are not just giving their dog to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

Boxers4ever said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that there seems to be a lot of unscrupulous people advertising their pets for sale on this website.


Yes there are :yesnod: So if you don't like it, don't use it!


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you for your advice in the last post. I have owned two boxers for the past 13 years, trained them both myself and had some truly wonderful times with and can prove this with numerous photographs taken of my dogs over this period. In fact, the sellers have caught sight of these photos as I took these along with me when I attended to view their dog. The meeting went very well and we had agreed that I could purchase the dog in question. The children heard this too so imagine my shock when I then receive a text, not even a phone call, to say, sorry, really can't sell my dog now. Complete waste of time. I have also reported these sellers now as they have clearly reneged on our agreement. In future, I will only buy from mc registered breeders. I have learnt a valuable lesson now: trust no-one. Thanks again.


----------



## Boxers4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

Speedy, as you have had no luck with dogs, why not buy a tortoise instead???


----------



## speedy221122 (Oct 26, 2014)

Boxers4ever said:


> Speedy, as you have had no luck with dogs, why not buy a tortoise instead???


What a great idea, I had never thought of that though sadly I feel I would have aged to "care home years" before it had returned the ball!!:thumbup:


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Surely it's the same as any selling site? I could be selling my car and have you visit it and then say no I don't want to sell it. 

It's people's right not to sell something if they don't want to and I don't see how vetting someone would actually prevent this. It can be emotional experience to sell your dog and sometimes I imagine when it becomes "real" then it's harder to go through with it. 

If 20 people in a month have said no (which seems a bit high to me....) then I think your probably not going to have much luck on that website and I would recomend you go somewhere else.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

I've actually got no problem with people changing their minds. To me it's part and parcel with a private rehome. Reality kicks in and all that. Can't speak as to "paperwork". would imagine a fair percentage on such sites wouldn't have a clue what it was. 

Friends family acquired their dog partly because their daughter was frightened of dogs. Took a while but it worked out really well for them. My niece always puts on the "Oh no! Save me from the scary (8kg) dog" act. And it is a act. 20 mins in she's finding toys he might like and trying to see if he'll jump over obstacles.

Suppose my point there is "The kids are frightened" excuse and a mind change might well be for the best for kids and dogs if people give it a proper go - not inconsiderate to both. Hell - the kids may well have changed their minds.

My dog was a gumtree accidental rehome. I sent an email reply listing all the reasons I was not an ideal home for him. Apparently I was the first person who had sounded human. spoke briefly on the phone, went to see him, bought him home. No idea what other people were told.

Rehoming/Selling a pet is not the same as freecycling/selling an item - and even with "items" it's a case of buyer/seller beware.

If you don't want to deal with amateurs move up market?


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

I would say after the first 10 rejections I would've been asking questions of myself and my environment if I was getting rejected by sellers on that frequency in a short space of time. 

Have you not asked for any feedback as to why the owners wouldn't allow you to re-home their dogs?


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it school holidays? Singing:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I actually have no problem with someone taking a dog off the pets4homes site, or any other site, if they can give the dog a good home and know the warning signs and go into it with eyes wide open then I really see no issue with a private rehome. You might not like it but 20 people have rejected you taking their dog, I would be asking myself why that is, maybe the people just didn't gel with you, maybe some were not 100% ready to let the dog go, maybe they felt you were not the right home, especially if you have children they might of preferred a child free home, honestly a good breeder or a rescue you will be perhaps more likely to find the right dog for you and your families lifestyle, a rescue will match you up to a dog -* I also think it's great people are not just giving their dog to anyone.*


I so agree with this.

Sorry to those people who have spent time and money visiting dogs and then being disappointed, and I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with you, but perhaps the sellers just felt that you weren't the right person for their particular dog.

If you genuinely love your pet (and not all sellers are heartless rogues), you will want to make sure that they go to a home where not only are they going to be cared for appropriately, and loved, but where they will settle comfortably with the people who take them. It can't be easy - I couldn't imagine parting with any of mine, it would break my heart.

Think of it from another perspective - how would you feel if you had bought one of these dogs, and within a few weeks it became apparent that it wasn't going to settle, and that you found that you couldn't warm to it the way you thought you would because its personality just didn't fit yours?

Or what about if you bought a dog, and you and the dog loved each other and it settled well, but you had an anxious ex-owner on the phone every five minutes wanting to know how it had settled, was it well - or that they had changed their mind and wanted it back?

Yes - you would be entitled to keep the dog, but someone could make a nuisance of themselves badgering you - people have to be ready to give their animals up. And sometimes this takes a lot longer than they thought. Almost everyone, I would think, would want to here after a couple of weeks that the dog had settled and was happy, but you don't want someone who can't emotionally let go of their pet.

I agree that it is disappointing and time-consuming and expensive - but you are looking for an animal that might be in your life for 12 - 15 years. Surely it is worth the time and effort? And as someone has advised, it really is better not to build up children's hopes until you know you are bringing an animal back.

Re: the seller who agreed to sell when you visited, and then changed their mind before you collected the dog - was there a reason you didn't pay for it and take it there and then?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

speedy221122 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum but just wanted to say how deeply disgusted I am with a lot of the sellers on pets4homes selling pages. Over the last month or so I have applied for over 20 dogs only to be emailed back, arranged a visit then agreed on a collection date, only to be let down a couple of days before with people saying *"very sorry but we no longer want to sell our dog"* Surely it would be a lot better for all concerned if people really thought hard about their situations before advertising their pets, then getting other families hopes up (not to mention the time and money lost in sorting out viewings) only to drop them at the very last minute.
> 
> Has any other member had these kind of problems or am I just unlucky?





Boxers4ever said:


> Hi.* I've also had the same thing done to me today!! Went to view a young dog, spent lots of time, effort and money on the journey only to be let down by a tearful person who then says: sorry, really thought I could sell him but I can't now. What a complete waste of time and heartbreaking now for children involved. It's scandalous this can happen still*.





Boxers4ever said:


> after travelling to the sellers house, spending time with the owners and taking their dog out for a walk, and also for the seller to grill me if they wished to over my prior experience of this particular breed, i have been given the excuse of: sorry I can't sell my dog now, I just can't do it. *The reasons behind them selling: the dog frightens my children. So, the owners, in my opinion are being totally selfish, they are not doing what's right for the dog or their children, just themselves. How wrong is that?*


Not read all the replies, but actually, I'm surprised and relieved to hear that there are sellers on the likes of pets4homes who realise, in time, that they just can't sell their dogs.

It means they actually do love them and think of them as part of the family - not just commodities to be sold on once the novelty wears off.

As for the bit in bolded red, if the children have a fear of the dog or dogs in general, how else are they going to overcome the fear, if not by supervised exposure to the object of their fear?

I really am sorry that you think these sellers are timewasters, but, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is disheartened and depressed that there are so many dogs available for rehoming in the first place that they are for sale on the freeads, that it is actually a relief for me to read that not all of them can palm their dogs off to someone who is, to all intents and purposes, a complete and utter stranger.

As others have said, there are plenty of rescue dogs who would love a new home - puppies, adults, elders, pedigrees, crosses, out-and-out mongrels. I'm sure the local rescues would be happy to hear from you both.

Good luck with your searches.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

The only way I would get a dog nowadays is either a Kennel club reputable breeder or a rescue centre.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxers4ever said:


> We all know that it is a heartbreaking decision to sell a dog, however*, you do not buy a dog on a whim, therefore it stands to reason that you would not sell your dog on a whim or if not totally neces*sary. Who will reimburse me for my time, effort and petrol monies because someone has changed their mind. More to the point how am I going to break the news to my children who will be very upset??:mad2::mad2:


People do exactly that - buy and sell on a whim. 

As for your expenses, I'm sorry if this sounds blunt, but if you are that concerned about reimbursement and the expenses you've paid out and not got the dog for it, then I'm sorry, but I can see why the seller didn't want to sell to you.



Boxers4ever said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that there seems to be a lot of unscrupulous people advertising their pets for sale on this website, whom either do not have the dog to sell in the first place (so why advertise?) or whom simply cannot seem to make up their minds if they want to sell or keep their dogs, once a prospective buyer travels (near and far) distances to view the supposed dog(s), and who seem to forget that a lot of effort goes into wanting to buy an additional family member. I also did not come on here to be vilified by everyone. I just wanted to know if others had been on the receiving end of advertisers on pets4homes?


No one has vilified you! Grow up. We see those ads on the tops and bottoms of these pages every single time we log on. It's soul-destroying and heart-breaking to see them! So to read that 20 different people have let speedy down, and you were let down today, is actually extremely gratifying. That's not vilifying you or Speedy - it's a difference of opinion. It's seeing the other side of the same coin.

If it were me being turned down for 20 different dogs, I, too, would be wondering if there was something wrong with me, and would be asking for feedback.

Where are you both? Maybe someone can direct you to a local rescue, or a different avenue you could try?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just read through this post and feel like I've missed something, are Boxers4ever and Speedy the same person?! 

Anyway, apologies if you have had a hard time finding a dog but maybe there is a part of the story which is missing which would explain why twenty people have all said yes to you and then when seeing you have then agreed in the flesh, allowed you to leave (without the dog) and then text (did they all text?) and said there was a problem and you couldn't have the dog. 

Maybe it is something really simple that they have misunderstood which is why you are having issues but as others have said there are many other ways to find your breed of dog and people definitely lie unless when you move house you really do have to give your dog up every time...

I know from experience how hard it is to give your dog up and an owner that did love their dog, take care of it and have a genuine reason for not being able to look after it anymore, then they would only want it to go to the best.


----------

